
Benefits of Using Firebase - yeomonn
https://hackernoon.com/what-are-the-benefits-of-using-firebase-for-your-mobile-app-faster-and-better-tfii3466
======
orionblastar
Isn't Firebase a FOSS fork of Interbase?

